
How Al-Qaeda Uses Encryption Post-Snowden (Part 1) - Labo333
https://www.recordedfuture.com/al-qaeda-encryption-technology-part-1/
======
mhkool
al-qaeda uses encryption post-Snowden and so does the rest of the world. I
opened an email account at protonmail.ch, Google is now ecrypting traffic
between data centers, and many website use now HTTPS instead of HTTP.

So we can conclude that Snowden made the whole world aware of the fact that it
is better to encrypt our messages.

